# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Nombre Artistico

## Northen

Buenas,

Hoy, presentandome correctamente en el foro una cosa me dio que pensar...

Hace falta buscar un nombre artístico?
O con el nombre propio uno ya hace bastante?
Si opináis que hace falta un nombre artístico como lo busco?
Me surgen muchas preguntas...

Pero bueno... la verdad yo no me he atribuido ningún nombre artístico. ¿debería?
En fin, Saludos a todos!

__rafa

----------


## magik mackey

si vas a dedicarte profesionalmente a la magia, tendras que tener un nombre artistico, ya sea tu nombre propio o no;  mi nombre es santiago y mi nombre artistico es mackey, y no lo busque, ya que mis amigos me llamaban mackey y como siempre estaba haciendo juegos de magia en todas partes, un dia uno de ellos me llamo magik mackey, luego otro y otro, hasta que al final me quede con magik mackey. pienso que es importante el nombre, ya que te acompañara en toda tu trayectoria magica.

----------


## Jimmy MX

Ademas de que tu nombre debe ser único, me refiero a que debe estar registrado para que no sea plagiado.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

bueno a mi por la calle y mi publico me dicen de todo menos lindo, y como no se puede insultar no te cuento mas.
jajaja

mi nombre artistico es ezequiel ilusionista, y mis verdaderos nombres son angel ezequiel.

tu nombre tiene que se el que para ti sea el mas hermoso, no olvides que es para toda la vida, salvo alguno que otro que se lo cambia.

pero busca un nombre facil de recordar para el publico, no utilizes nombes como repition magic man, por que te terminar diceindo "el mago" y nada mas,

pero si utilzas nombres que tengan ritmo y sonoridad, facil de pronunciar y recordar, sera mas facil para el publico.

Pero lamento imformarte que lo que preguntas es muy dificil, 
el nombre junto al estilo personal y la originalidad, solo tu lo sabes y lo tendras que buscar tu,

 YA QUE TE IDENTIFICA A TI 
y no a mi o a otros magos.

te deso mucha suerte en el camino de busqueda que empleas.

un gran abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## magic_7

Bueno eso depende de cada individuo como ya te explico Ezequiel, hay magos que se buscan un apodo especial que sacan de motes que tuvieron algun dia, hay gente que se busca nombres graciosos, o hay gente que simplemente se pone su nombre, yo simplemente pongo mi apellido detras de "mago" y ya esta, la gente me recordara por mi apellido y lo que intento hacer para ello es buscar rimas graciosas con el nombre para que la gente se ria y se acuerden

----------


## marcoCRmagia

mi nombre artistico es David Blaine  :117:  :117:  :117:  :117:  :117: 

jajaja no en serio... yo no tengo nombre artistico...  :Neutral: 

si un dia me ponen un apodo seguro sera ese... pero voy a dejar que mi nombre artistico me encuentre en vez de buscarlo yo a el... me da pereza  :Cool1:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> mi nombre artistico es David Blaine 
> 
> jajaja no en serio... yo no tengo nombre artistico... 
> 
> si un dia me ponen un apodo seguro sera ese... pero voy a dejar que mi nombre artistico me encuentre en vez de buscarlo yo a el... me da pereza


creo que algo ya charlamos :Mad1: 

bueno hasta que encuentres tu nombre artisitco yo a marco con el poder que me auto consedo, te llamo EL MAGO MAC. :001 302:  :001 302: aplausos totales.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

> creo que algo ya charlamos
> 
> bueno hasta que encuentres tu nombre artisitco yo a marco con el poder que me auto consedo, te llamo EL MAGO MAC.aplausos totales.


jajaja es verdad, ezequiel me bautizo con el nombre de mago mac jaja... voy a pensar bien esa posibilidad a ver, talvez me quede con ese  :Cool1:

----------


## Northen

Bueno bueno,
pos me iré en un viaje de espiritualismo con mi cuerpo y mente en busca de...
No, mejor no -.-
A ver si encuentro un nombre artístico, me gustaría tenerlo.
Bueno, saludos!

----------


## rafa cama

A petición de un forero, copypasteo un mensaje que puse en otro foro (el del CMIDB):

_La tendencia actual, tanto en España como en el extranjero, es la combinación nombre+apellido, sin apelativos como "mago tal", o "profesor cual". Los nombres y apellidos pueden ser reales o inventados.

Si os fijáis, el 90 % de los magos (y me reifero a magos profesionales, no a los nicks que algunos se ponen en los foros) caen en esta definición:

En España:

Juan Tamariz
Pepe Carroll
Jorge Blass
Alberto de Figueiredo
Manolo Talman
Juan Luis Rubiales
Miguel Angel Gea
Ricardo Rodríguez
Miguel Gómez
Y así... cienes y cienes...

Y prácticamente ninguno suena realmente a "extranjero". En cuanto a NOMBRE REAL - NOMBRE IVENTADO/DERIVADO, gana el nombre real, aunque hay un buen porcentaje que utiliza nombre inventado.

En el extranjero:

Michael Ammar
Michael Close
David Stone
Jeff McBride
Eugene Burguer
David Copperfield
y cienes y cienes más...

En algunos casos, se utiliza sólo el nombre, y aquí sí hay pié a un poco de fantasía, en algunos casos, pero esta es una opción minoritaria, con mucha menos representación:

Jeff
Murphy
Fantasio
Davo


Y una norma que os aconsejaría: Imaginaros dentro de 10, 20 o 40 años: ¿Pensáis que seguiríais estando a gusto con el nombre elegido?

Mi recomendación personal, vuestro nombre y apellido, o nombre + apellido segundo, a poco que suene bien (no que suene espectacular, sino simplemente que no suene muy mal, porque vamos, Miguel Gómez no es que suene muy espectacular, y sin embargo...)

Los nombres estrafalarios pueden llevar a que no os tomen en serio._

Saludines...

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Mmmm, Nombre + Apellido... Álvaro Oreja, no me convence... xD

----------


## DRAKONIS

Esta interesante lo que dice Rafa_Cama, pero cada caso es único.

Tampoco es que te vas a poner "El Mago Loso" van a decirte el Mas Goloso...
Ni se trata de ponerse tampoco el nombre de la próxima reencarnación si eres mentalista...

cada caso es único, muchos magos comenzaron sin saber que llegarían a ser famosos, muchos lo dicen, y lo repiten en sus entrevistas...

Creo que no estaría mal pedirle una sugerencia a un mago ya consumado, que vea el trabajo de uno y le de una recomendación, aveces sucede que le atinan y ya...

----------


## bestiakenedy

Yo no pienso que haga falta un nombre artístico para practicar o dedicarte a la magia, en todo caso creo que el nombre artístico sea mas para quien por gusto  o por que le hace ilusión quiera ponerse uno. Aparte la grandeza del mago no esta en su nombre artístico sino en los trucos o en la forma de exponer los trucos.

Saludos

----------


## mayico

pues eso amigo, yo te puedo hablar de mi.
no soy profesional, cuando digo a profesional me refiero a un fuera de serie, no, no lo soy, soy... del montón, tengo mis bolos, me divierto y la gente disfruta que es a lo que van.
quien puso mi nombre? pues todos tenemos eso al empezar, como me llamo? pues yo dejé que fuesen ellos, el público el que pusiese mi nombre, como empecé haciendo magia a mis amigos, pues Jesús, que es mi nombre, mis primeros bolos salieron del teatro, que en todos los dipticos salen los nombres de los actores, ejemplo Jesús Castejón Martínez por Aladín, pues empezó así, entonces, al hacer magia de cerca por las mesas de un pub, yo me presentaba como Jesús, es decir... Hola buenas noches, ¿les apetece ver magia? -si, pues bien, como se llama? fulanito, pues Jesús, encantado y así, es decir ser educado y luego que venga la magia.

al subir ya al tablao... pues ya el público del pub, (esto despues de tres meses) me conocía como Jesús, pues asi me presentarón, esta noche bla bla bla un ilusionista bla bla bla, con todos ustedes... Jesús, y así quedó, 
habia alguien del periódico que sacó fotos y, al saber que hacia teatro pues en el periódico salio Jesús Castejón, un mago que bla bla bla, pues así sale cuando sale en los periódicos y así me presento, y así será.

mi nombre y apellido.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

pues eso del nombre+apellido me gusta  :Smile1: 

Marco Umaña

listo, me gusta, si, esta decidido

----------


## S. Alexander

No repudio mi apellido, ¿pero soy el único con un apellido que no pega? xD Hasta que encuentre un nombre, elegí ser el Mago Migaja y, como resulta cómico y mis presentaciones son digamos... algo alocadas, pues me viene bien de momento.

Lo último que tengo en mente es "Sergio Sanz", pero como no soy muy buen autocrítico nominal, no sé... ¿Qué os parece?

----------


## barajasdemelo

Pues yo siempre he sido "barajas" por aquello de que hacia juegos con ellas.
Cuando me di de alta en los foros me puse "barajasdemelo", es del pueblo de donde soy, pero todo el mundo me sigue llamando "barajas".

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Barajas? acabas de salvarme, a mi ay un "grupito" que me llaman por barajas cuando les hago magia, y no me gusta que me llamen asi jajja, ahora tengo escusa para que no me lo digan, no quiero plagiar jaja

----------


## lossar

Para gustos están hechos los colores. 

Yo creo se debe de tener un nombre artistico, puesto que todos en mayor o menor medida cuando salimos a un escenario estamos interpertando el papel de magos, y una parte de ese papel es el nombre. Cuando estoy en el escenario soy uno, cuando estoy fuera de él otro.

Y obviamente ese nombre debe de reflejar tu forma de actuar y de ser encima del escenario.

Pero bueno, para este tema cada uno tiene su opinión, asi que cada uno actue en consecuencia.

----------


## eleazar1995

> si vas a dedicarte profesionalmente a la magia, tendras que tener un nombre artistico, ya sea tu nombre propio o no;  mi nombre es santiago y mi nombre artistico es mackey, y no lo busque, ya que mis amigos me llamaban mackey y como siempre estaba haciendo juegos de magia en todas partes, un dia uno de ellos me llamo magik mackey, luego otro y otro, hasta que al final me quede con magik mackey. pienso que es importante el nombre, ya que te acompañara en toda tu trayectoria magica.




bueno pues estoi buscando una respuesta q debo hacer para dedicarme profesionalmente a mago q carrera o algo debo estudiar
ejemplo en el caso d los profesores de musica tienen q acer bachiller opositar estudiar carrera musicologia y los magos :Confused: ?

----------


## M.David

Que yo sepa no hay bachiller musical ni carrera (universitaria)... Menos aún mágica, pero cualquier cosa tipo artes escénicas podría ir bien.
De todas formas antes de ser mago tienes que comer, así que es mejor estudiar magia propiamente dicho y tener otros estudios, que tener sólo la magia y si sale mal morirte de hambre.

----------


## Pulgas

Los magos, hoy por hoy, tenemos que conformarnos con ser buenos magos. Es la mejor opción que tenemos, así que prepárate bien, hazte completo y curra muchísimo.
(¡Ah, y no olvides el consejo que te ha dado David)

Pdta.: David, en España sí existe la carrera de musicología. Y no olvides los estudios del Conservatorio Superior de Música.

----------


## M.David

> Los magos, hoy por hoy, tenemos que conformarnos con ser buenos magos. Es la mejor opción que tenemos, así que prepárate bien, hazte completo y curra muchísimo.
> (¡Ah, y no olvides el consejo que te ha dado David)
> 
> Pdta.: David, en España sí existe la carrera de musicología. Y no olvides los estudios del Conservatorio Superior de Música.


 
En el conservatorio no son universitarios, ¿No?
En cuanto a musicología (primera noticia de que existe esa carrera  :Smile1: ), he estado mirando un poco para ver que se estudia etc... Y creo que es a grandes rasgos algo así como "historia de la música y sus diferentes escuelas" . Yo creo que es algo más parecido a historia de la música que otra cosa (que alguien me corrija si me equivoco, que es bastante posible porque me estoy fiando de afirmaciones hechas en internet)


P.D. Me estoy desviando del tema del post, perdón. :302:

----------


## alvarovilla

> Que yo sepa no hay bachiller musical .


Pues si que hay bachiller musical...cuando yo estaba en el instituto un compañero hacía esa rama compaginada con conservatorio...algo raro.

----------


## M.David

> Pues si que hay bachiller musical...cuando yo estaba en el instituto un compañero hacía esa rama compaginada con conservatorio...algo raro.


Me parece que no, hay cuatro tipos de bachiller: científico-técnico, bio-sanitario, humanístico y artístico (que sería el que hizo tu amigo, supongo).

Ese bachiller no es sólo para música, hay cosas de pintura, audiovisual... (tengo un amigo que lo está haciendo, ya le preguntaré)

----------


## eleazar1995

pues muchas gracias,a seria recomendable q me matriculara en una escuela de magia??

----------


## Pulgas

Si la Escuela es buena y los profesores también, es una buena opción a la hora de aprender.

----------


## FranzMagic

Volviendo al tema, en mi modesta opinión, un nombre artístico directo y pegadizo tiene más "tirón" que uno "nombre+apellido" y con un nombre directo no quiero decir que sea inventado, puede ser solo el apellido... o bien inventado, pero sobre todo que sea fácil de recordar, aun así, puedes tener el nombre más feo del mundo, que si a alguien le gustas y quiere acordarse de tu nombre lo va a hacer... Lo importante no es el arco, es el indio. Aunque logicamente un buen arco ayuda al indio

----------


## S. Alexander

Pero, ¿para qué un nombre artístico? (conste que lo de Alexander lo quité hace meses, aquí en magiapotagia no porque no quiero molestar a oskiper x'D)

Antes, el nombre artístico se ponía por vergüenza de la familia, porque eras artista, o bien porque podría traerte problemas... en fin, por diversas razones, pero resumidas en una: se necesitaba.
Ahora no veo la necesidad de ponerte un nombre artístico. Si la gente se acuerda de ti por el nombre y no por tu magia, hay algo que no haces bien... ¡por lo tanto, lo importante es la magia que hagas, no tu nombre! Hay gente que conoce a Figueiredo, gente profana, y jamás lo hubiera sospechado... xD

----------


## ignoto

El nombre artístico también sirve como protección. Impide que te localicen.

No es que me importe que hayan personas que sepan mi nombre real, es que me molesta que perfectos desconocidos asocien mi cara a un nombre con el que pueden localizarme sin yo saberlo.

Encuentro perfectamente correcto el usar el nombre de uno como nombre artístico. Lo que me parecería poco coherente, siguiendo mi línea de pensamientos, es que alguien no tuviera nombre artístico y, sin embargo, utilizara un nick en un foro.

----------


## subcanaria

Hola rafa.. 
lo cierto es que te doy la razon.. 
yo cuando trabajo con Ardiel somos Trimagic... que es una compañia magica)  .. 
y cuando trabajo solo soy Jose Foronda.

Creo que, efectivamente, dentro de unos años.. el moto no te gustara nada.. 
ajajaja ... 

un abrazo a todos desde tenerife!
pepe

----------


## S. Alexander

> El nombre artístico también sirve como protección. Impide que te localicen.
> 
> No es que me importe que hayan personas que sepan mi nombre real, es que me molesta que perfectos desconocidos asocien mi cara a un nombre con el que pueden localizarme sin yo saberlo.
> 
> Encuentro perfectamente correcto el usar el nombre de uno como nombre artístico. Lo que me parecería poco coherente, siguiendo mi línea de pensamientos, es que alguien no tuviera nombre artístico y, sin embargo, utilizara un nick en un foro.


Pero bueno, un nick en un foro no es lo mismo que un nombre artístico, porras fritas x'D

Yo he sido Sergilian desde los 12 años en todas partes de internet y no era mi nombre artístico... xD

----------


## ignoto

> Pero bueno, un nick en un foro no es lo mismo que un nombre artístico, porras fritas x'D
> 
> Yo he sido Sergilian desde los 12 años en todas partes de internet y no era mi nombre artístico... xD


Tienen la misma función: proteger la intimidad del que los usa.

----------


## Ming

> Encuentro perfectamente correcto el usar el nombre de uno como nombre artístico. Lo que me parecería poco coherente, siguiendo mi línea de pensamientos, es que alguien no tuviera nombre artístico y, sin embargo, utilizara un nick en un foro.


Mmm... Creo que no he entendido eso Ignoto  :Oops: 
Justamente, como mínimo al principio, utilizas un nick para proteger tu intimidad.
No sé, creo que me he perdido.

----------


## ignoto

> Mmm... Creo que no he entendido eso Ignoto 
> Justamente, como mínimo al principio, utilizas un nick para proteger tu intimidad.
> No sé, creo que me he perdido.


Quiero decir que, dado que yo considero que un nombre artístico sirve para proteger mi nombre real, no tiene sentido protegerlo en un lugar público y dejarlo desprotegido en otro.

No sirve de nada decir en los foros que uno es Xl54tetis para después difundir a los cuatro vientos un cartel con una foto en la que pone "Miguel Rodríguez".

En cualquier caso me estaba refiriendo a mi ética particular excluyendo juicios de valor respecto a otras opiniones.

Por desgracia, a cada día que pasa me cuesta más expresarme con claridad.

----------


## mayico

Bueno Ignoto, yo por ejemplo en mis actuaciones de payaso, soy Sarapín, y cuando hago solamente magia, es decir, para adultos, soy Jesús Castejón (nombre real).
En el foro soy Máyico porque empecé con ese nombre en internet, y ya en todos los lugares tengo ese nombre, después empezaron las actuaciones y ya el nombre se fue poniendo casi solo, pero no me voy a poner a cambiar ahora el nick de todos los foros y lugares no??

----------


## M.David

Yo este foro entré con un nick, pero cuando vi que participaba asiduamente y que la hay un grado de confianza grando con casi todos molesté a Oskiper un poquito para que me cambiara el nombre por el real.

----------


## FranzMagic

3 Oles para ignoto! Además de proteger tu intimidad el nombre artístico, cosa que veo fundamental (hay mucho majareta suelto por la calle...), crea un personaje nuevo, que no tiene relación con tu vida privada. No se, yo por lo menos veo claro que un nombre artístico es infinitamente mejor que tu propio nombre...

----------


## S. Alexander

> Quiero decir que, dado que yo considero que un nombre artístico sirve para proteger mi nombre real, no tiene sentido protegerlo en un lugar público y dejarlo desprotegido en otro.
> 
> No sirve de nada decir en los foros que uno es Xl54tetis para después difundir a los cuatro vientos un cartel con una foto en la que pone "Miguel Rodríguez".
> 
> En cualquier caso me estaba refiriendo a mi ética particular excluyendo juicios de valor respecto a otras opiniones.
> 
> Por desgracia, a cada día que pasa me cuesta más expresarme con claridad.


AAAAAHHH, ahora te piyo. Es verdad, es un poco ilógico... aunque no es lo mismo exactamente, ya que cambia el lugar... Sin embargo, bien mirado Internet es *todo el mundo* y el público también, así que... supongo que tienes razón x'D

----------


## jhg

> El nombre artístico también sirve como protección. Impide que te localicen.
> 
> No es que me importe que hayan personas que sepan mi nombre real, es que me molesta que perfectos desconocidos asocien mi cara a un nombre con el que pueden localizarme sin yo saberlo.
> 
> Encuentro perfectamente correcto el usar el nombre de uno como nombre artístico. Lo que me parecería poco coherente, siguiendo mi línea de pensamientos, es que alguien no tuviera nombre artístico y, sin embargo, utilizara un nick en un foro.


Bueno, yo como nick del foro utilizo mis iniciales JHG (Jesús Hernández Gormaz), es más rapido para mi escribir tres letras que todo mi nombre completo. Entiendo a lo que te refieres con que te parece incoherente, pero lo de que te pueden localizar, es relativo, en las guias telefonicas si no me equivoco puedes quitarte avisando a tu compañia de telefonia que no quieres aparecer en dichas guias, y otros datos como direccion postal, numeros de telefono, etc, etc, por ley estan protegidos, por los que quienes los tengan (tu banco, compañia de telefonia, el hotel de las ultimas vacaciones, etc, etc) estan obligados a mantener dichos datos de forma confidencial sin dar acceso a terceros sin tu consentimiento por ser datos de caracter personal y rivado, aunque si es un dato que tu mismo difundes por los medios, o das permiso a los medios para difundirlo (tu telefono en una tarjeta de visita, en un cartel, o en donde sea) ese dato deja de ser de caracter personal. lo que quiero decir, es que no es tan facil localizar a alguien por las vias que sean de caracer privado y no las haya dispuesto el mismo para que le contacten, y si lo consiguieran podrian ser denunciados.

Aun asi, el nombre artistico es algo personal, y es a eleccion de cada uno si quiere tenelo, si no, y cual quiere. Yo personalmente, prefiero como nombre artistico mi nombre. No me parece que hacer magia sea subirse a un escenario y ser otra persona (en plan el Dr. Jekyll y Mr. Hyde), sino que la magia más que un papel a interpretar debe ser parte de uno, igual que el que es carpintero el ser carpintero es parte de si, o el que es músico la música es aprte de el, etc, etc, para un mago la magia debe ser parte de si mismo, no un simple papel que interpretar.

----------


## ignoto

Un pequeño apunte:
No es por desdecir a Rafa (gran mago y estupenda persona) pero tanto Manolo Talman como David Copperfield son nombres artísticos y no se corresponden con los nombres reales de los grandes magos que los utilizan.
Me parece que también alguno de los otros está en este caso pero no me he parado a leerlos con detenimiento.

Estos dos es que me han llamado mucho la atención.

¡Precisamente son dos de los magos que más admiro!

Y es que un nombre artístico también puede estar formado por un nombre propio y/o un apellido falsos.

----------


## FranzMagic

e igualmente puede estar formado por un nombre tuyo y por un apellido de otra personas, como por ejemplo pepe carrol, aunque este tipo de nombre será mas dificil encontrarlo, también hay otros que optan por ponerse un sentimiento detrás de su nombre, Raul Alegría, Ernesto Misterio... En fin hay un sin fin de maneras, pero lo mejor, es que sea fácil de recordar, por algo que llame la atención.

----------


## S. Alexander

¿Pero para qué fácil de recordar?

----------


## ignoto

> ¿Pero para qué fácil de recordar?


¿Tú que recuerdas mejor, a un sujeto gruñón y molesto llamado "Ignoto" o a alguien que diga llamarse "José Pérez Sánchez"?

Con lo segundo corres el riesgo de que acaben preguntando por Nosecuantos García López y contraten a otro hartos de buscar.

----------


## S. Alexander

Pues a mí me suena más la frase (incluso con un nombre sencillo, como Ignoto): "El mago ese que..." o "El mago que vino a..." o "El mago que hay en...".

Igualmente, he preguntado para qué... ¿para que te contraten de nuevo? ¿Para que recuerden tu nombre? ¿Para qué quieres que recuerden tu nombre, para que te contraten y hagan publicidad de ti?

No sé, no creo que por una vez que te presentes donde actúes se acuerden de tu nombre, sino de ti. Para eso están las tarjetas...  :001 302:

----------


## mayico

Alexander, no es correcto eso de que si actuas una vez no se acuerdan de tu nombre sino de lo que hiciste.
Mi personaje de payaso se llama Sarapín, y mi compañero de escena es Sarapón.
Solo con actuar una vez, y el follón que montamos para que Sarapón diga su nombre, ya se recuerda para todo el cumpleaños, yo me presento de una forma que también se recuerda el nombre ya que lo repiten varias veces y de formas diferentes por motivos de la actuación.

Al final del espectáculo nos despedimos diciendo... vuestros amigos Sarapín y Sarapón tal y que cual...

O con el Blendo de luces con nuestro nombre.
Durante la actuación, si le regaño a mi compañero, lo llamo por su nombre y el por el mio.
Es decir que el nombre es parte del show.

¿Para qué? Para llegar al niño, para que te traten por un nombre cuando se dirijan a ti (personaje), para que te contraten sabiendo tu nombre directamente y sea mas facil encontrarte entre miles de magos-payasos..., para que los niños jueguen a ser ese personaje sabiendose su nombre.
¿Se consigue todo eso en una sola actuación? pues si consigues llegar al niño y a los papás... sí, se consigue todo eso en un solo show.

Hay incluso quien escribe su nombre en una tela y lo tiene de fondo o en la maleta... y el nombre sirve para eso, para que te traten por tu nmbre, por todo lo ya dicho.

----------


## Mariano2010

Sin duda todos necesitamos un nombre artístico con el cual identificarnos. Lo importante es no usar nombres largos, ya sean artísticos o reales.

A mi personalmente me gusta más utilizar mi propio nombre, es más serio, y además soy yo al que quiero que recuerden. Pero bueno, eso es algo más personal, cada uno tiene que llamarse como mejor lo haga sentir.  :Smile1:

----------


## M.David

En el caso de que recuerden algo será a tí, con tu nombre real o no.

A Mayico le recordarán por Sarapín, porque para ellos se llama así. Da igual que no sea el nombre real.

----------


## rafa cama

> Un pequeño apunte:
> No es por desdecir a Rafa (gran mago y estupenda persona) pero tanto  Manolo Talman como David Copperfield son nombres artísticos y no se  corresponden con los nombres reales de los grandes magos que los  utilizan.


Y no me desdices.  :Smile1:  porque yo lo que dije es:




> _La tendencia actual, tanto en España como en el extranjero, es la combinación nombre+apellido, sin apelativos como "mago tal", o "profesor cual". Los nombres y apellidos pueden ser reales o inventados._


Como podéis ver, yo sólo intentaba reflejar una tendencia que yo, al menos, veo muy clara (con sus excepciones, claro) en la magia actual.

Saaaludines.

----------


## S. Alexander

> Alexander, no es correcto eso de que si actuas una vez no se acuerdan de tu nombre sino de lo que hiciste.
> Mi personaje de payaso se llama Sarapín, y mi compañero de escena es Sarapón.
> Solo con actuar una vez, y el follón que montamos para que Sarapón diga su nombre, ya se recuerda para todo el cumpleaños, yo me presento de una forma que también se recuerda el nombre ya que lo repiten varias veces y de formas diferentes por motivos de la actuación.
> 
> Al final del espectáculo nos despedimos diciendo... vuestros amigos Sarapín y Sarapón tal y que cual...
> 
> O con el Blendo de luces con nuestro nombre.
> Durante la actuación, si le regaño a mi compañero, lo llamo por su nombre y el por el mio.
> Es decir que el nombre es parte del show.
> ...


Qué cabritillo, con tanto follón para el nombre, ¡normal, que no se olviden! ¡¡eso no vale!! :P xD

----------


## Miroku

Oigan, ¿uno puede ponerse su nombre real?

porque yo me llamo...Antonio Chaparro.

Y en la corta vida que llevo, me e dado cuenta que aca en chile (noce si en otros paises) mi apellido es pegajoso.

----------


## S. Alexander

Puedes ponerte lo que tú quieras, bolo  :302:  Hombre, por cuestión de estética, no te llames "El Capitán Morcillón", pero ya está x'D

Y sí, tu apellido es "pegajoso" o, como se dice aquí: tu apellido tiene gancho.

----------


## mago feel

¿ No podría ser algo asi como...??
 -Alan Brito Delgado.
- Zacarias Flores Delcampo.
- Keka Galindo Parada.
-Armando Casas.
-Benito Camelo.
-Aquiles castro.
- Guillermo Nigotes.
- Johnny Melavo.
Son solo como algunas ideas de los posibles nombre artisticos xD
...ni manera, es solo una broma  :Wink1:

----------


## Wreck

Yo escogi Wreck de su significado en ingles que es ruina, arruinar, destruir, estropear por que siempre e sido un desastre xD
y yo pienso que me queda, asi que yo te aconsejo que busques una palabra que te descriva y la traduscas a otro idioma y asi tendras algo que se refiera a ti, pero como dicen los de arriba "tu eliges" asi que solo es una sugerencia :3

----------


## S. Alexander

Pulgas dijo hace tiempo algo que he comprobado últimamente que tenía más razón que un santo (ya se la di en su momento :P ):

Cuidado con los nombres "extraños", porque como tengas que aparecer en prensa o que otra persona lo pronuncie, vas mal. Para un inglés, Wreck es recordable y "sencillo", pero aquí en España yo no sé ni cómo se pronuncia, y vete a saber cómo lo escriben. Por ejemplo, tengo un amigo cuyo nombre artístico es Joker, y ya le llama así todo el mundo que le conoce, pero a la hora de dar su nombre a un desconocido, lo escriben de distintas formas:

Jocker, Yoker, Lloker, Joquer, Yoquer, Lloquer... así que cuidado, porque su nombre es fácil y mola, pero es complicado de reconocer para los demás.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## marcruiz

Yo soy simple y directo, sigo el ejemplo de los grandes cartomagos y pongo mi nombre tal cual.

PD: Es bueno ser original, pero razonable.

----------


## Medina

En mi caso y debido a que soy bastante local artísticamente hablando no he tenido problemas o apenas problemas con lo del nombre artístico, pero ahora tengo otras metas y estoy pensando añadir a mi nombre un apellido, estoy pensando en Toni Arranz, sé que hay un argentina con nombre casi idéntico pero es un apellido de un familiar político de un tío segundo materno (tiene cosa la tela), pues ni Iturbe, Muñoz, Plana, Lobato, Barreda, Mier, Díaz ni Ibañez me gustan y claro me llamo Antonio y llevo con el toni 10 años como para cambiarle a estas alturas donde me conocen con este nombre en donde he estado actuando. Como lo pensais vosotros ¿bien?¿mal?, no me gusta copiar nombres pero tengo por rareza la foto de la lápida de los padres de este señor de Medina de Rioseco en mi poder en una visita al pueblo materno, solo me faltaba ponerme de apellido Medina per no me aclaro. ¿Ideas?. Un asludo y gracias.

----------


## Pulgas

Menos un nombre que utiliza otro mago, el que quieras.

----------


## Medina

Pulgas, el problemas es que uno argentino es "Tony Aranz" y mi apellido permitido por esta persona es "Arranz", con lo cual se quedaría en caso propio en "Toni Arranz", pues Medina me suena a cursilada . ¿Ahora se entiende el problema?, no es idem, es tan similar que aunque me encanta ese apellido no se que pensar, como dije anteriormente familia política de una tía segunda, y a este hombre cuyo nombre es Esteban lo he conocido personalmente. Dudas tengo pero como dices, ¿utilizar el de otro mago, va por el camio de decir similar? Ahí la cuestión, pues tengo un proyecto entre manos y necesito la diferencia sobre todo a nivel nacional. Con todo esto y sin ganas de extenderme en demasía, ¿ algún consejo, idea u opinión al respecto?.

----------


## mayico

¿Qué tipo de magia haces? ¿cual es tu nombre completo? ¿vas disfrazado de algo? ¿eres escandaloso actuando?
Da datos sobre lo que quieres para poder darte ideas, es decir, si llamarte tony o llamarte Antonio, o yo que sé comrpende, diciendo el tipo de magia que sueles realizar... pues puedes o crear personajes o ser tu mismo.

----------


## Medina

- Básicamente hago escena, diferenciando adultos e infantil.
- Antonio Díaz Mier,no me pega nada, pues tengo nombre largo y los apellidos ni fu ni fa, el resto de los apellido lo comentado anteriormente.
- Trajeado de dos piezas, conjunto, con corbata, pajarita o sin ellos, zapatos,... lo que se dice alguien tirando a clásico.
- Soy bastante serio y mi humor se parece al de los catalanes y en la zona norte de España eso no pega, así que chiste facilón y corte tendente al irreverente sin salir de la elegancia por norma.
- Esto preparando todo en base Chill Out, por lo que quiero mantener nombre, Toni y revitalizar el resto; llamemoslo reinventarse, cambio de imagen, en fin busco un cambio con u toque de modernidad sin salir del clásico. El actual nombre no quise rebuscarlo, pero ahora quiero ser mi propia persona, sin el añadido mago; es decir, como si fuere Antonio Canales, pero me conocen mis actuales clientes por Toni y no es plan de marear la perdiz y dar explicaciones de cambios, prefiero añadir apellido y sentirme más agusto.
En base al tema del personaje es a lo que voy el apelativo mago me parece antiguo, no soy tan clasista, caso de Tomm Sonny, pero tampoco soy como Morrison el Magnífico, algo mezcla en el cual la magia es principalmente clásica con una vuelta de tuerca, es bastante moderna pero aceptada por los adultos. Pues soy bastante serio hasta en un escenario (siempre lo soy trabajando). El personaje está pensado, persona bastante sería con aires modernos pero clásica, uso de traje, corbatas, chalecos como de zapatos o playeras en función de la necesidad del mismo. El problema es,¿se puede decir aconsejable usar nombre artístico similar a otra persona para el mismo fin, la magia? Uno es Tony Aranz argentino y estoy con quedarme con mi Toni y añadir el apellido vasco Arranz, pues Medina no me convence, ahí el dilema.

¿Opiones?

----------


## mayico

Buenas noches, bienvenidos todos a esta magnifica gala hoy me complace presentar, a un gran artista, mago y gran persona, os dejo con...:

- Tony.
- Tony Diaz.

Lo de coger apellidos y nombres que no sean de uno mismo... es como tu has dicho, algo antiguo, casi ya no se hace eso. De todas formas es mi opinión ya que si vas a ser tu mismo... porqué llamarse de una forma diferente?? pues si te llamas Tony Diaz pues eso, Tony Diaz a mi no me parece feo.

----------


## Pulgas

> - El problema es,¿se puede decir aconsejable usar nombre artístico similar a otra persona para el mismo fin, la magia? Uno es Tony Aranz argentino y estoy con quedarme con mi Toni y añadir el apellido vasco Arranz, pues Medina no me convence, ahí el dilema.


Insisto:
¡¡¡No, nunca, en ningún caso, bajo ningún concepto, para nada!!!
¿O a ti te gustaría que hubiese por el mundo otro mago que se llamase igual que tú?
Si ya hay uno, dejale el nombre a él, que llegó primero.

----------


## mayico

Hombre a ver, yo hace poco me enteré de que había un Actor de zarzuela que se llama igual que yo Jesús Castejón, pero... cuando yo decidí poner mi nombre de pila (Jesús Castejón) como nombre para actuar como mago, no tenía ni idea y... de esto me enteré no hace mas de 4 meses y la verdad que no me voy a romper la cabeza mucho ya que mi nivel con respecto al suyo no van a coincidir nunca jejeje.

----------


## Pulgas

Aclaremos un par de cosas:
El nombre propio no se puede registrar. Pueden coincidir dos persona con el mismo nombre artístico si su nombre real coincide. Lo que no se puede hacer, es construir un nombre artístico (sin que coincida con el nombre real), sabiendo que otro artista ya lo utiliza. Con independencia del nivel de uno u otro.
Además de ser un error de marketing (puede mover a confusión) me parece una falta absoluta de ética.
Insisto, sería completamente diferente si Tony se apellidase Arranz, pero, como no es así, no tiene sentido que se plantee utilizar esa denominación sabiendo que hay otro colega que ya lo utiliza.
Creo que es de sentido común.

Hay un Fernando Saldaña pintor (bien por él); un Fernando Saldaña arquitecto famoso (bien por él); un Fernando Saldaña ajedrecista; y un Fernando saldaña cuentacuentos que juega a ser mago. Los cuatro somos y seremos siempre Fernando Saldaña porque es nuestro nombre verdadero (aunque también lo usemos como nombre artístico). Lo que no aceptaría e que un Fernando Díaz Mier (cuentacuentos) empezase a llamarse Fernando Saldaña así, porque sí. Aunque fuese en Argentina.

----------


## Medina

No te deberías molestar tan colérico a mi entender, Pulgas, pues de momento no ha habido ninguna modificación pero en pronto tiempo debiese ser, de hecho me enterado de esta cuestión por Google, más vale ser cuidarse las espaldas que lamentar trabajando. Lo del apellido Pulgas ya lo he mirado y perdona por la reiteración en el mismo buscador y es que uno da lugar al otro y por lo tanto no te pongas en situación colérica, pues es opinión y sugerencia y he dejado claro el caso sin que suceda hacia mi persona en la realidad. Mi nombre, Antonio, siempre le usan en diminutivo (toñin) y por tal tema queda mejor Toni que es diminutivo si no me equivoco del citado nombre. No busco falta de ética, busco lo correcto, sensato, y ante estar dubitativo durante más de 3 meses he preferido preguntar, no que se me reciba a cañonazos, pues y repito he pedido sugerencia, opinión y veo que me la habeis dado lo cual te agradezco y Saldaña, se un poco más diplomático pues parece que estás de mal humor o similar; y no es para un beneficio propio, debido a que he preguntado debido a que nunca he estado en esta situación y creo haber realizado lo correcto, preguntar, debido a que no busco dañar la imagen de nadie ni nada similar aun que sea de otro país.
Mayico lo del apellido no es tan secillo, no quiero hacer constar en él relación familiar alguna por temas personales y veo que tendré que elegir "Medina", que hace referencia a Medina de Rioseco donde tengo amistades y enterados a mis bisabuelos maternos y es un lugar que me encanta. ¿Mejor idea?.

----------


## S. Alexander

No te preocupes, no es colérico, me lo dice la experiencia hablando y discutiendo con él en muchos hilos xD Léelo todo imaginándote una carita sonriente que te dice lo que lees, es un consejo  :Wink1: 

Yo también opino que no debe haber dos artistas con el mismo nombre... por razones lógicas y no tan lógicas =P
Cualquier nombre que te pongas es bueno si realmente te encuentras en armonía con él (te gusta, te representa, dice algo de ti...). Encontrar el definitivo, pues algunos lo consiguen y otros no, aconsejo a todo el mundo a leerse todos los nombres que se puso Chung Lin Soo antes de dicho nombre  :Wink1: 

Un abrazo mágico Toñi Tony Aranz Arranz Medina  :Wink1: 

S. Alexander

----------


## Pulgas

Lamento haber parecido colérico, cuando quería parecer enérgico.
La contestación a tu pregunta me parece tan "de sentido común" (que no haya dos magos que se llamen igual) que quise exprearlo con rotundidad.
No te preocupes, Tony, no estoy, para nada enfadado.
Lo siento si di esa impresión.

----------


## S. Alexander

¿Ves? En serio, aquí todas las contestaciones van de buen rollo  :Wink1: 

Ey, Tony, hay otras maneras de buscar nombres que la composición... digo tres:

- Investiga libros, mitología, etc y saca algún nombre de ahí... (Hermes)

- Utiliza tu propio nombre y juega con las letras de tus apellidos y nombres (Lord Voldemort -> Tom Sorvolo Riddle x'DDD)

- Adopta otros apellidos (Pepe Carroll también tuvo sus problemillas por la coincidencia de su apellido con "El Caudillo" (José Franco -> José Larraz -> José Carroll -> Pepe Carroll)).

----------


## Miroku

Para eso son los nombres… para IDENTIFICARSE... no para que te confundan con otro... creo xP.

----------


## Medina

S. Alexander, el tema es que ya he intentado jugar con los apellidos y no me encuentro nada que me guste, además ten en cuenta que el tema "apellidos" no es mi fuerte y si te has dado cuenta he hablado de léxico y conmigo la motología y similares como que antes me heho una siesta de aburrimiento pleno (prefiero antes psicoanalizarme). Miroku, como le comentaba alexander hablamos de léxico no de nombre idénticos que por suerte no ha llegado haber ese nacimiento valga la ironía y en base a conjeturas he indagado y pedido opinión, pues no es mi culpa llamarme Antonio, un nombre demasiado común. 
Estoy como para mirar la base de datos española de apellidos de la A a la Z para realizar quinelas a ver si toca el gordo, que no soy masoca y como he dicho ni los apellidos lejanos me agradan en sí, si lo de sibarita ya lo sabía de hace tiempo pero el tema del nombre artístico me está dando migraña. Quiero mantener mi nombre en diminutivo (Toni o Tony como prefirais) y añadir apellido sin dejarme la existencia en ello, pues esta el "Plá" no me convence y no quiero que halla conexión con tema familiar, por cuestionoes propias. Gracias por el intento pero creo que me quedaré con "Medina" no me encanta pero comparado al resto mejor. Un saludo.

----------


## S. Alexander

Aquí en Toledo tenemos a Rodrigo Medina, que es un chavalín de... ¿14 años? No sé, algo así, y se ha puesto Patrick, aunque antes tambiéns se llamaba Medina... ¡Qué curioso xD!

Tú tranquilo, Antonio, mientras no seas un mago profesional, cambiarte de nombre no suele ser un problema (por publicidad, contratos, etc). Yo he cambiado tantas veces... soy Sergio González de nombre real, pero he sido Mago Migaja, Ho-Ling, Salini, Sergio Mentález... ¡y muchos más!  :O15:   :001 302:

----------


## Medina

Muchísimas gracias por la ayuda. En mi caso, dejar de ser un amateur para convertirme en semiprofesional. Ahora me toca reflexionar con meditación. Os agradezco vuestras opiniones. Un saludo.

----------


## Luis Vioque

Pues yo como la mayoría opté por el nombre y apellido, y eso que en mi caso lo he tuneado.
Mi nombre verdadero es Jose Luis Labrador Vioque, y mi nombre artístico Luis Vioque.
He cogido el 2º nombre + el 2º apellido, y ha quedado bien ¿no?.

Saludos.

----------


## Miroku

¿Qué tal? René Tamapperfield… jajaja xD No es Ni Original... ni Copiado...

----------


## marcoCRmagia

bueno aunque ezequiel me nombro "el mago mac" jaja, para la presentacion que hicimos por el dia del niño me presentaron como el Mago de Oz... por la historia infantil...

----------


## Ming

"Mago de Oz"... ¿eso no es plagiar?  :302:

----------


## eidanyoson

Antonio Medina no mola.

Puedes mezclarlos en plan:

Antodina.

o Meditonio...

Su te gusta más Tony se quedaría en 

Meditony, pero parece que es quedarse a medias... :302:

----------


## Ming

Antodina... mola  :302: 

Eidan, ¿y tu nombre artístico es...? (ya que estamos)

----------


## S. Alexander

Pues será Nosoynadie... =S

----------


## Medina

Eidanyoson, m puedes decir el motivo por el cual "Antonio Medina" no agrada, pues estoy a punto de finiquitar tema y quedarme con ese "pseudónimo". Busco nombre + apellido, de que no ponga apellido "Campos" (Tierra de Campos) , "Villa" o me saque algo de la manga que puede encuadrar con lo que perfilo no encuentro nada más.

Hay que tener en cuenta que tengo clientes desde hace tiempo y me conocen por "Tony" y no les quiero marear como una peonza.

Saludos y gracias por vuestro apoyo.

----------


## S. Alexander

Tony, el nombre es tan subjetivo para ti como para los demás, así que el nombre que a unos les parece genial, a otros les parecerá una... ejem  :9898: 

Si ya te conocen por Tony, quédate con Tony, y si te gusta, con más razón  :Wink1:  Mi consejo: No preguntes por tu nombre y pregunta por tu magia  :001 302:

----------


## eidanyoson

Lo puse irónicamente; se ve que no supe expresarme por escrito con soltura jejeje.

Yo pienso parecido al de arriba, que lo más importante es lo que tu hagas mas que como te llames.

Piensa por un momento: Vicente Canuto. Es un nombre común y un apellido que se presta a cualquier tipo de broma ¿y?. Nadie que estudie magie se ríe cuando oye ese nombre. Es un GRANDE.

Antonio Medina es tan válido como Manuel Pérez o Vladimir Lazslo.

Pero si que te comentaré una cosa que tiene que ver con algo que comentas:

Cuando empecé buscando conocimientos mágicos por internet e intercambiar ideas, yo tenía un par de nombres artístisticos por si "sonaba la flauta" y mi miedo al fracaso me dejaba (pero esa es otra historia). Al poco encontré este foro, e ingresé un psudónimo en el que yo me reflejaba como lo que me veía: alguien que quería aprender, pero pasar desapercibido.

Fue cuando me puse el nick que llevo Eidanyoson.

Después de varios años por este foro y otros, todo el mundo mágico me conoce por Eidan. De hecho la mayoría no sabe ni mi verdadero nombre y si me escribe, llama alguien o en quedadas, me siguen llamando Eidan. Y me gusta. Y es el que creo mi verdadero nombre artístico (aunque no actúe).

Así que Tony, muchas veces el nombre nos lo eligen. Y no pasa nada  :302: 

Saludos mágicos y mucha mucha suerte.

----------

